# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Ból zęba przy nagryzaniu po plombowaniu, tlenek cynku

## Anonim-ka

Witam,
mam dość przykry problem i nie wiem, czy mój lekarz (prawie 30 lat praktyki), do którego chodzę prywatnie od wielu lat, odpowiednio postępuje i sobie z tym radzi. 

Po kilkuletniej przerwie udałam się do mojego dentysty na wizytę, bo wiedziałam, że kilka zębów nadaje się do plombowania. 
Lekarz zaczął od dolnej szóstki, w której na pierwszy rzut oka była mała kropeczka, która okazała się nieco większa - dentysta twierdzi jednak, że nie był to duży ani głęboki ubytek. Wypełnił zęba kompozytem światłoutwardzalnym. Zabieg był bez znieczulenia, prawie bezbolesny (dodam, że mam niski próg wytrzymałości na ból, zębów zwłaszcza). Wyszłam zadowolona, lecz wkrótce okazało się, że ząb boli przy jedzeniu twardszych rzeczy, gdy dochodzi do nacisku na plombę. Nagły, niezbyt intensywny, ale nieprzyjemny ból, znikał po rozluźnieniu szczęk. Takie kłucie. Poszłam do lekarza i zeszlifował plombę, miało pomóc - pomogło częściowo, ale dalej było kłucie podczas nagryzania plombą. Przez cały ten czas ząb potrafił chwilami (kilka minut) bardzo leciutko "ćmić" bez podrażniania jedzeniem - takie wrażenie, że wiedziałam, że go mam. Nie reagował na opukiwanie, ciepło, zimno, nacisk z góry - poza mocniejszym naciskiem dokładnie na plombę. Po tygodniu, gdy ból nadal występował, wróciłam do lekarza i opisałam całą sytuację, stwierdził, że może to być jakaś nadwrażliwość. Rozwiercił zęba (bezboleśnie), obejrzał, powiedział, że jest czysto, nic się nie dzieje i nie powinno boleć, założył jakiś inny podkład, zaplombował zęba i nałożył na wierzch jakiś brudnożółty żel. Powiedział, że kłucie powinno stopniowo ustąpić po paru dniach. Niestety występowało nadal i prawie nie jadłam tą stroną, bo było to przykre (nie bardzo bolesne). Dodam, że ból nie był mocny - słaby do średniego (gdy nagryzłam coś grubego lub twardego). Po ponad tygodniu znowu poszłam do dentysty, stwierdził, że może to być nadwrażliwość na plombę kompozytową (co dziwne, bo w międzyczasie zaplombował mi innego zęba, gdzie był powierzchniowy ubytek), że może glasjonomerowa byłaby tu lepsza, bo ma większą bio-zgodność, ale jest jakościowo gorsza od kompozytów. Był zdziwiony, że dalej odczuwam kłucie, bo jak podkreślał, ubytek nie jest głęboki. Znowu usunął plombę - tym razem chwilami dość mocno bolało - i założył opatrunek z tlenku cynku, który ma ponoć wyciszyć zęba i odbudować zębinę. Mam następną wizytę za kilka dni (minęło już kilka od wizyty, ząb oczywiście dalej kłuje, nadal brak reakcji na opukiwanie, zimno, ciepło - boli tylko przy nacisku na wypełnienie; po kilkukrotnym podrażnieniu zęba nagryzaniem plombą, lekki ból utrzymuje się przez chwilkę). Ząb przed leczeniem wcześniej nie bolał, czasem odezwał się w reakcji na słodkie.
Nie wiem, co dalej? Z czego może wynikać to kłucie? Czy to objaw stanu zapalnego czy nadwrażliwość? Jak to zwalczyć? Na moje pytanie, czy będzie potrzebne leczenie kanałowe, lekarz powiedział, że do tego jeszcze daleko. Chciałabym, by ten problem został szybko rozwiązany, to trwa już miesiąc, cierpię na dentofobię, każda wizyta u dentysty to dla mnie ogromny stres. Miałam nadzieje, że pójdę, zaplombuje mi ubytki i będzie spokój, bo nigdy nie miałam takich problemów, a tu przykra niespodzianka! Mam jeszcze parę zębów z większą próchnicą, jeden z nich dentysta rozwiercił, stwierdził spory ubytek i też założył opatrunek z tlenku cynku (ten ząb w ogóle nie boli), mamy się zająć tym zębem za parę tygodni. Boję się iść na kolejną wizytę! Proszę o pomoc.

----------

